# Random Sig Changer



## zone97 (Feb 22, 2007)

I rewrote my sig changing program to generate a new one everytime you reload the page. This way you will never know what might pop up... Right now there are only 5 but as i get inspired something new may show up..


----------



## iza (Feb 23, 2007)

can i get the code?


----------



## zone97 (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(iza @ Feb 23 2007 said:


> can i get the code?
> 
> 
> here is the perl part.
> ...


----------



## iza (Feb 23, 2007)

kewl, i understand the basics of it... replacing the images with my own and suck, but what is this part; /$image$game[$ransig]?$random\n\n\n"?
also, do i need to change this;
$data_dir = ".\\data";
$sigs_dir = ".\\images";?

and do you just put it in your sig? or do you host the file and embed it?


----------



## zone97 (Feb 23, 2007)

I can give you the code, but you have to impliment it. You need your own server to use this.


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 23, 2007)

May I interject here that a random sig generator can be made in flash, with the same effects, but in a much more simple manner? All you need is a place to host the flash file and the signatures you want to rotate. 

If you are interested iza, I'll whip up some code later for you.
[edit]
Of course there are some restrictions with transparency, but if your sigs take up the entirety of the flash document, you're fine.


----------

